# In Need Of Thermometer



## skylute3 (Nov 30, 2007)

Hey guys...I was looking for help with getting a thermometer for my rhom tank...I've always used the strip but now I'm thinking of going another route. Any suggestions?


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

I use one of the cheaper digital ones, and occasionally check it with a medical grade glass one to be sure its correct.


----------



## Ariana_Grande (Apr 12, 2015)

agree, spend the extra money on a nice digital oe


----------

